# Elminster's Guide to Magic



## M.T. Black

Elminster's Guide to Magic is now available on the DMs Guild!

Click here to download now - http://www.dmsguild.com/product/221735/

“This is an incredible supplement full of clever writing that made me think Ed Greenwood had contributed. Every spellcaster, from wizards to eldritch knights, needs a copy of this book. Sure, this book has hundreds of balanced, creative, fun, new spells to fill your arsenal and is brimming with magic items both sinister and hilarious, but it also is chock full of story bits. Names for towers, magic words to shout when casting spells, and more, this supplement is worth at least triple every penny you drop on it... I could not be more excited!” (*James Intracaso*, host of _Tabletop Babble_)

“A fantastic book filled with some of the greatest powers ever to shine in the lands of Faerun! This book is a a wonderful asset for players seeking more options for their arcane characters or dungeon masters seeking new ways to spice up their arcane villains!” (*Mike Shea*, author of _The Lazy DM_)

Become the ultimate spellcaster!

Join Elminster, the Sage of Shadowdale, as he takes you on an astounding journey through all things magical. This indispensible guide contains some of the most potent and fantastic magic ever created! Between these covers, you will find:

* Over 350 new spells, covering all schools and spellcasting classes
* Over 50 new magic items
* A guide for young wizards
* A history of the magical factions of the Forgotten Realms
* 8 fantastic new faction-based archetypes
* ...and even more!

This book contains nearly 180 pages of content, and every page is crammed with information, both wonderful and weird. _Elminster's Guide to Magic_ is a must-have companion volume to the _Player's Handbook_, and will transform your character into the ultimate spellcaster!  

Click here to download now - http://www.dmsguild.com/product/221735/


----------



## Adam Hancock

Congratulations on the success of your product!


----------

